# Pains Over Pubic Bone..Anyone else?



## susie419 (Jul 14, 2009)

I was diagnosed with IBS and have been using Citrucel for a few days. I get on and off pains very low on the right side, really over the area where the hairline meets the skin, even a bit lower. I know our intestines go down that far but does anyone else get this? I had this many years ago and thought it might be ovaries and had a sonogram which showed nothing. I was also checked for a hernia then and that was negative. But now, again and I am scared, would really like to know if anyone else gets this on the right side this low down. Could this be gas? Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=108517 was asking about very low pain.Not sure how low in the abdomen the intestinal pain can go, or if very low pain is more of a pelvic floor issue. The pelvic floor has a couple of functional pain disorders.Intestinal pain can be gas, can be from colon activity or a lot of other things. There isn't really any way to know if it is specifically do to gas filling the colon up. Some people find gas reducing strategies do lower their pain, but that isn't universally true. Some people have a lot of pain even if they get their fart frequency way below normal because lots of things cause intestinal pain.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

This was obtained at : www.merck.com elvic pain is extremely common and may have many causes. It may originate in gynecologic organs (cervix, uterus, or uterine adnexa) or nongynecologic organs. Sometimes the cause is unknown.Some gynecologic disorders (eg, premenstrual syndrome, dysmenorrhea—see Menstrual Abnormalities) cause cyclic pain, which tends to recur at the same phase of the menstrual cycle. Dysmenorrhea (cramping or sharp pain during menses) can be a primary disorder or a symptom of another disorder. Mittelschmerz (severe but self-limited midcycle pain that occurs during ovulation) probably results from mild, brief peritoneal irritation due to a ruptured follicular cyst. Endometriosis typically causes pain before menses and during early menses but may eventually cause pain unrelated to menstrual cycles.Some gynecologic disorders cause pain that is usually unrelated to menstrual cycles. Sudden, often severe pain can result from rupture of an ectopic pregnancy (see Abnormalities of Pregnancy: Ectopic Pregnancy), acute degeneration of a uterine fibroid (see Uterine Fibroids), adnexal torsion, or rupture or bleeding of ovarian cysts or masses (see Benign Gynecologic Lesions: Benign Ovarian Masses). Adnexal torsion usually indicates a preexisting ovarian abnormality such as enlargement (eg, due to follicular cysts or hyperstimulation with fertility drugs) or destabilization (eg, due to previous surgery). More gradual pain can result from pelvic inflammatory disease (PID—see Vaginitis and Pelvic Inflammatory Disease (PID): Pelvic Inflammatory Disease (PID)), pelvic tumors, or pelvic adhesions due to previous infection or surgery.Nongynecologic disorders that can cause pelvic pain may be GI (eg, gastroenteritis, inflammatory bowel disease, appendicitis, diverticulitis, tumors, constipation, intestinal obstruction, perirectal abscess, irritable bowel syndrome), urinary (eg, cystitis, interstitial cystitis, pyelonephritis, calculi), musculoskeletal (eg, diastasis of the pubic symphysis due to previous vaginal deliveries, abdominal muscle strains), or psychogenic (eg, somatization; effects of previous physical, psychologic, or sexual abuse).


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

susie,My IBS pain IS very low on the right side.It seems to be not as common from what I read on here but there are some others too that have this pain location as well.And in my research I have found that it sure is not unheard of.Pretty sure that mine is not gyno related as there is nothing left in there.....lolAnd the pain is always present when the IBS is really bad and at no other time.Is it gas? Don't know the answer to that.Could be just colon activity...muscle spasm?Thai


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

When I had my total Hyst. 25 years ago , the Ob-Gyn Surgeon said you can have Pain from Scar tissue build up from where the female organs were removed from.For me I have noticed to be true.Same when I had my Gall bladder removed , they punched 4 holes in me to remove it , and Now all 4 sites ar tender and that too is attributed to Scar Tissue Build up.I had a huge tumor removed off my left lung via 2 holes, and now 14 years later those 2 holes hurt like I was knife stabbed.ANY Surgery will do this to you.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

My pain is NOT from surgery scars.Had the pain long before the surgery.Had the pain when I was IBS-C and now as IBS-D.Same place for the last 30 years.Am unable to have a colonoscopy because of the LARGE diverticulum that they are not willing to try to get past just inside the rectum.Did the whole prep thing for the colonoscopy only to wake up 5 min later to have them say....sorry, we couldn't do it!!!!!But better that, than have them try to hard and rupture it.Thai


----------



## susie419 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks so much for the replies. It's dissipating a little and I do have a lot of gas so I guess it's from that. It may also be from introducing Citrucel to my body, which is supposed to be less gaseous than the other fiber powders but still can give you some. I know it's not menstrual cramps because that was over 10 years ago ;-)


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

That sounds like the most likely culprit. Fiber is good at doing that to you, especially while your body is still adjusting to it.


----------



## susie419 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks M&M. I am one gas bomb right now! Makes me want to stop the Citrucel but I know in the long run it should help. As long as I have access to a bathroom, the period of adjustment, which I hope this is, is fine.


----------

